# Detector de luces quemadas "Check Control" (discusion)



## Fabius (Jun 28, 2009)

Que tal, se me ocurrio hacer un sistema que detecte cuando una bombita (ej freno) esta quemada, algunos autos del 90 traian esto de serie, tal es el caso del Chevrolet Kadett, que al poner contacto tenia una pantalla de 7 segmentos que indicaba diversos dispositivos del auto, bajo liquido, luz de freno quemada, etc etc. Mi idea es diseñar el ultimo para saber cuando se quema un bulbo.

Por ahora la idea mas sencilla que se me ocurrio es con un transistor y una resistencia mayor a la del bulbo, cosa que cuando el bulbo prenda, la corriente pase por este eligiendo el camino de menor resistencia, y cuando el bulbo se corta, se vea obligada a pasar por la resistencia R, la cual exitara un transistor que active un led, o testigo.

Que les parece la idea? recien la desarrolle y esta medio tosca, se que hay infinidad de formas de lograr lo mismo. Mañana subo la foto de mi esquema, por ahora esta presentando unas complicaciones pero primitivamente funciona en la teoria

Cualquier aporte que puedan hacer es bienvenido

Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Jul 3, 2009)

hola Fabius... yo ando interesado en un circuito q me avise cuando se quema alguna de las luces bajas.. esto lo puedo aplicar? graxx


----------



## boximil1 (Jul 3, 2009)

prendera igual el led , este quemada o no la lampara.

saludos


----------



## Fabius (Jul 3, 2009)

si, me di cuenta de eso boximil1, intente usar un comparador de voltaje pero no se me ocurre como. Por un bulbo de 5W entran 12 V y salen 0.12 aprox. Como puedo hacer? yo en realidad este invento se me ocurrio hacerlo usando el esquema de un encendido electronico transistorizado, que en vez de tener el bulbo tiene un transistor, y ahi si funciona, pero para eso tendria que hacer que el switch del vehiculo exite la base del transistor en vez de el bulbo directamente. Y me gustaria que el circuito fuera mas sencillo y simplemente tomara la señal del anodo y/o catodo del bulbo para hacerlo mas facil de instalar.

A alguien se le ocurre algo mas sencillo?

rascueso, si, la idea es que sirva para cualquier luz, simplemente conectando el circuito en paralelo al bulbo, la idea la tengo, pero necesitaria sugerencias y alguien con mas experiencia

Saludos y gracias


----------



## shadowpucci (Jul 10, 2009)

Fabius dijo:
			
		

> si, me di cuenta de eso boximil1, intente usar un comparador de voltaje pero no se me ocurre como. Por un bulbo de 5W entran 12 V y salen 0.12 aprox. Como puedo hacer? yo en realidad este invento se me ocurrio hacerlo usando el esquema de un encendido electronico transistorizado, que en vez de tener el bulbo tiene un transistor, y ahi si funciona, pero para eso tendria que hacer que el switch del vehiculo exite la base del transistor en vez de el bulbo directamente. Y me gustaria que el circuito fuera mas sencillo y simplemente tomara la señal del anodo y/o catodo del bulbo para hacerlo mas facil de instalar.
> 
> A alguien se le ocurre algo mas sencillo?
> 
> ...



creo que lo mejorcito es poner un resistor shunt para medir circulacion de corriente y comparar la tension sobre el shunt una tension regulada.... es sencillo e industrialmente es muy comun el uso de estos circuitos


----------



## rascueso (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola shado lo que vos decis seria poner el shunt entre el + y el resistor de 10k? el transistor seria un 2n2222 danos una mano con esto gracias


----------



## Fabius (Jul 12, 2009)

la otra que pense es con un medidor de continuidad. Pido disculpas soy aficionado y mucha experiencia no tengo, pero me parece que este circuito es muy util hacerlo y colaborando entre todos podemos sacarlo para adelante


----------



## rascueso (Jul 13, 2009)

Parece que nadie nos va a dar una manopla fabius. No hay lugar en este mundo para dos aficionados que desean un alcahuete de lámparas quemadas jajaj


----------



## Fabius (Jul 13, 2009)

jajaja rascueso yo sigo rompiendome la cabeza para encontrar una manera. Existir se que existe dicho sistema porque el auto de un amigo lo tiene.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 13, 2009)

Mira, recien chiveando con el tester medi que en una lampara de posicion de 5W 330mA derivan a masa. Podriamos usar esos mA para exitar un transistor o algo, que ni bien se corte la corriente active el led testigo. El tema es, como hacerlo con 0V y 330mA


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola.
SW1 representa el filamento del foco o lámpara.
Cuando SW1 se abre, se enciende el LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 13, 2009)

Excelente elafcionado! muchas gracias. Puede ser que la conexion de los transistores sea un darlington?Muchisimas gracias! mañana mismo lo estoy probando al circuito!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola.

La conexión no es darlington.
Estuve revisando el circuito y otra opción sería poner el LED y la resistencia entre emisor de Q1 y tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Fabius (Jul 14, 2009)

El tema de los watt va a depender directamente del amperaje que pueda soportar el diodo no?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.
Si usas un foco de 60W, la corriente será de 5A, usas un diodo de 6A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rascueso (Jul 14, 2009)

Gracias elafcionado. viteh fabius nos salbo las papas.

elafcionado una ultima pregunta... es mejor si uso un r shunt en lugar del diodo?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola.
Yo pensé en el diodo para no estar calculando que resistencia debo poner para cada tipo de foco (potencia), pero, puedes usar una resistencia si te parece mejor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rascueso (Jul 14, 2009)

fenomeno elafcionado! recien termino de armarlo y anda joya.. otra vez gracias1 abrazo amigo.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 14, 2009)

Acabo de probar el circuito y funciona perfectamente! ahora solo necesito armarlo en la placa. 

Ya tenemos la version beta! Gracias a Elaficionado! Con este podemos sensar 1 bulbo. Ahora estaba pensando la posibilidad de usar un AND gate 4081 que sino tiene los 2 inputs en estado alto no tiene el output alto, esto serviria para sensar 1 par de luces, sea freno, posicion o giros.

La pregunta es, es viable el uso de este integrado?


----------



## miguelca53 (Jul 15, 2009)

no se si les sirva el dato pero como esta el sensor de fusibles quemados se puede adaptar a lamparas quemadas


----------



## Fabius (Jul 15, 2009)

miguelca, podes aportarnos mas datos sobre ese sensor? vendria a ser un sensor de continuidad como quien dice no? gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola.
Si usas transistores, puedes usar integrados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rascueso (Jul 17, 2009)

creo q usa trans efecto hall.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 17, 2009)

se me acaba de ocurrir una idea para sensar varias luces y de diferentes tipos. En el caso de 2 luces de posicion, habria que conectarlas en serie y poner un diodo o resistencia acorde al amperaje o potencia. Ademas estoy viendo de mezclar los conceptos de paralelo y serie para hacer un mismo circuito que pueda sensar diferentes tipos y prenda distintos leds segun que bombita se quemo.

Ahora cuando llegue a casa voy a ponerme en campaña de probarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Fabius (Jul 17, 2009)

aca dejo lo que mas o menos fui avanzando. Habria que probar bien en el caso de los 2 bulbos en paralelo que diodo le va mejor, ahi en el programa solo tengo de la serie 400x. Y se nota que la intensidad de las luces bajan.

La otra es mejor, lo unico que para diferentes luces prende el mismo led, hoy no, pero mañana veo si juego un poco mas y le agrego otros leds, asi extendemos la versatilidad del circuito.

En el auto que tiene este sistema de donde saque la idea, el check original avisa si las luces de freno estan quemadas y si las bajas de adelante estan quemadas. Que luces se quieran sensar va a criterio de cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## Fabius (Jul 17, 2009)

donde dice bulbos en paralelo  me referia a serie


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2009)

Hola.
Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2009)

aqui mi duda, sin mal , me dicen que si va o no.

lo que suele llegar al tablero es el cable que le da vivo a la lampara , o no ?

lo digo para orientarlso, a ver si se puede asi, yo dedicaria tiempo a simplificar la instalacion .

saludos


----------



## Fabius (Jul 18, 2009)

Fernandob tu lo que dices es usar el cable positivo de la lampara? Pienso que no se puede, dado que con la lampara quemada o no, ese cable siempre va a tener 12V y va a pasar corriente, en cambio el cable negativo, al cortarse la resistencia del bulbo no pasa mas la corriente, y es ahi cuando el circuito hace prender el led.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 18, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Mira esto.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Excelente como siempre elaficionado. Basandome en tu circuito creo que pude llegar a lo que queria. Aqui esta mi circuito, con multiples led para poder darle un mayor margen de uso. Asi se puede poner, posicion freno y delanteras por ejemplo, con un led distinto para cada una.

Mi ultima duda es la siguiente. El esquema que mande en el post anterior. En donde estan ambos bulbos en serie. Utilizando un diodo del amperaje correspondiente existe la posibilidad de que el circuito funcione bien? Asi se puede usar ese circuito para el caso de querer sensar 2 bulbos del mismo tipo (ej posicion)

Y otra consulta. En tu ultimo circuito elaficionado, que caracteristicas tienen los 4 diodos que agregaste? en estos la carga de amperaje no importa demasiado no?

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola.
Acerca de los focos en serie, no sé que decir, ya que, si están en serie a cada foco le cae 6V, y si los focos son de 12V no creo que ilumenen como corresponde.
Los diodos son 1N4148 ó equivalente, también puede se 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7), como puedes ver en el caso de esos diodos puede cualquiera.

Chao.
elaficionado.
No veo ningún circuito.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 18, 2009)

excelente, gracias por aclararme las dudas! No puedes ver los archivos adjuntos? que extraño, los subire de nuevo a ver que pasa. Nuevamente gracias

Ahora estoy pensando como hacer para que al dar contacto se prendan los leds para probar que funcionan correctamente y luego, si los bulbos estan bien, se apague. Como es el circuito original del auto jaja, pero vamos de a poco ya adelantamos bastante

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola.
Los diodos no son necesarios, pruébalo.
Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2009)

Fabius dijo:
			
		

> Fernandob tu lo que dices es usar el cable positivo de la lampara? Pienso que no se puede, dado que con la lampara quemada o no, ese cable siempre va a tener 12V y va a pasar corriente, en cambio el cable negativo, al cortarse la resistencia del bulbo no pasa mas la corriente, y es ahi cuando el circuito hace prender el led.



ok, como quieras.


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2009)

no puedo con mi genio............
si miras ese cable veras que con LL abierta esta a masa (a travez de la lampara si esta sana) .
al cerrar LL recien ahi ese cable tiene positivo,  ( ( ademas recien ahi circula corriente.(si esta sana la lampara)) 

no voy a poner los circuitos posibles que pense, pero que , con lo que les puse SI tienen paramentros bien claros a detectar, asi es..

pero no sean tan cerrados ni negativos, la electronica es casi infinita, y la evolucion les dio una imaginacion de un orden similar a la electronica, no sean tan cerrados.

o si.........como quieran.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 19, 2009)

Comparto lo que dices de que la electronica ofrece casi infinitas posibilidades de llegar a una solucion. Pero aun sigo sin entender tu concepto. Seria tan amable de poner un diagrama o aportarnos mas información? Que componentes usarias? saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 19, 2009)

en el anterior mensaje te puse .
se ve que cambian lso parametros.

si tene sun cable con masa en un caso y + en el otro ya es algo detectable.
luego con electronica lo haces.

recorda que no solo hay transistores NPN


----------



## Fabius (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok. Yo intente formular algo con comparadores de voltaje pero no me dio el conocimiento. El metodo de los transistores me gusta porque es un circuito relativamente sencillo y barato de armar. Igual cuanto mas versatil se pueda hacer el circuito mejor. Agradesco tu aporte.

Lo que me gustaria hacer ahora es algo que al dar contacto haga un chequeo de todo el circuito, ejemplo prender las luces 3 segundos y luego prender los leds, para chequear que todo funcione. Y que luego se apague y quede listo para cuando se activen las luces. Pense en usar un 555 como monoestable o talvez un 556 para manejar los bulbos y los transistores de los leds.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 19, 2009)

Hola.
Hazlo así. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 19, 2009)

en ese dibujo la luz de alarma enciende si se quema una luz pero tambien si hay una luz apagada.
solo esta apagada si estan todas las luces del auto encendidas.
si es para verificar luces de uso obligatorio va ok.
sino creo que no.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 19, 2009)

Hola.
Así está bien, o le falta gasolina.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 20, 2009)

Ya tengo mas o menos ideado el 555 para hacer el check del sistema. Fernandob, este circuito tendria que ser conectado a la llave de las luces, cosa de que si las luces estan apagadas el led testigo no encienda, por eso mi idea de utilar un 555 para que, al encender el auto, se haga un check comprobando que el circuito funciona y luego quede en stand by hasta que se use alguna de las luces.

Algo adelantado ya tengo, cuando llegue a mi casa subo el diagrama.

elaficionado, que cambios hiciste en tu ultimo diagrama? primero me comentaste de no usar los diodos 4148 y ahora veo que los has vuelto a poner. Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola.
Acerca de los diodos puede se cualquiera, excepto los diodo que están en serie con los focos o bombillas o lamparas, ya que estos deben ser de acuerdo a la corriente del foco.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2009)

quizas le sparezca yo un incha , o un molesto, pero no es cosa de seguir modificando sobre lo mismo.

es ANALIZAR bien primero que se tiene y como se puede hacer sencillo.
y luego sobre eso se mete la artilleria que haga falta.

aqui les va solo un ejemplo, si quieren mejorarlo es usar un rato de vuestro tiempo , no componentes a lo loco.

ya en mi primer post les puse que miren lo que ocurre con lso cables en cada situacion.
lo interesante y sabroso es que uds. mismos lo descubran, no hace falta PICs para esto .


----------



## Fabius (Jul 20, 2009)

Me parece excelente, era justamente eso lo que queria lograr, que el sistema te avise sin necesidad que prendas las luces, o bien, prendas las luces. para eso queria usar el 555. Pero veo que tu sistema es mas sencillo. por lo que parece son 2 resistencias y un led nada mas no? cuando llegue a casa pruebo tu circuito. Seria como quien dice 10k para la resistencia que puentea la llave y 1k para el led no? tirando valores.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2009)

*no , nada que ver*, tomate un tiempo y aunque sea eso analizalo vos, y lo que analices probalo.
y asi solo vas a sacarlo.

saludos


----------



## Fabius (Jul 21, 2009)

Esto es lo que voy adelantando, el unico problema que tengo es darle trigger al 555 cuando se da contacto.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 21, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *no , nada que ver*, tomate un tiempo y aunque sea eso analizalo vos, y lo que analices probalo.
> y asi solo vas a sacarlo.
> 
> saludos



Esto fue lo que deduje de tu dibujo. Me gusta porque es bastante sencillo, pero segun como yo lo entendi y arme, el unico inconveniente es que en el primer caso, el led va a quedar prendido junto con el bulbo. Y si por esas casualidades el bulbo se quema andando, no voy a tener forma de saberlo ya que el led ya estaba prendido de antes.

Comentando el tema con el usuario del auto que tiene este circuito incorporado de fabrica me comento que el al dar contacto todas las luces DEL CHECK (osea nuestros leds) prenden 3 segundos (para chequear que no esten quemadas) Y luego se apagan, para luego prender si detectan que hay una falla.

Puede que yo me haya equivocado en la interpretacion, te agradesco que puedas corregir algun error y hacer algun aporte.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fabius (Jul 28, 2009)

Aca les posteo el circuito para chequear un bulbo de 2 polos. Su mejor aplicacion es para motos. Saludos y gracias a todos por sus aportes. Mas adelante voy a poner el PCB por si alguien quiere diseñar el impreso

Saludos


----------



## rascueso (May 14, 2010)

Fernandob una preguntilla fenomeno...... arme el circuito y anda bien prende el led cuando desconecto la lamp... pero tambien prende cuando prende la lampara esto es asi o es un problema de resistencias? le puse 2 de 470. gracias rey.


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2010)

"como funciona un led" .
busquen , lean y no hagan esas preguntas.
les aseguro que cualquiera de uds. vienen con la suficiente capacidad de analizar eso de fabrica.


----------



## rascueso (May 14, 2010)

hace 2 meses que leo jejeje cuando lo saque los autos vienen sin luces jjaja

fabius.. para instalar tu circuito tenes que modificar todo el cableado del auto pq todo esta puesto a masa y vos tendrias que darle la masa de cada diodo a la lampara o bulbo lo que sea. o me equiboco? para mi tendria que trabajar con el cable + unicamente para que sea sencilla la instalacion


----------



## rascueso (May 17, 2010)

que transistor puedo usar fabius?


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2010)

como se ve en el dibujo un NPN (bc547 por ej)


----------



## rascueso (May 17, 2010)

no el otro el pnp fernandob

que uso elaficionado


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2010)

bc557...................................................


----------



## fernandoae (May 17, 2010)

No lei MUY detenidamente el tema pero les traigo una solucion probada, el funcionamiento es similar al de un disyuntor diferencial, en caso de quemarse una lampara se induce una tension en el bobinado que va al puente y de ahi acciona el scr, el unico problema que puede llegar a tener es que se queme el led indicador  
Aunque la idea esta buena no es taaan util, por lo menos en mi caso que las tengo que andar mirando seguido porque con las vibraciones de los sub y la mala calidad de los portalamparas se me apagan bastante  incluso tengo los focos pegados con barritas de silicona, por los falsos contactos se derritieron un poco


----------



## rascueso (May 17, 2010)

no che... no me anda bien el circuito de elaficionado


----------



## dieflores (May 23, 2010)

si dices que con compuerta and  resultaria, podrias utilizar un multiplexor, tendrias que utilizar menos integrados y tendrias mayor cantidad aqui te dejo un datasheet ojala te sirva

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/334447_DS.pdf


----------



## seaarg (Sep 16, 2010)

Me hicieron una multa por olvidarme las luces bajas obligatorias apagadas.

Estoy diseñando un circuito para:

a)- Verificar al dar contacto 8 luces del auto.
b)- Verificar que transcurrido X tiempo de encendido el auto, esten las luces obligatorias encendidas.
c)- Verificar que, al estar las luces obligatorias encendidas, dispare alarma si alguna se quema.
d)- Todo esto, sin modificar en absoluto el sistema electrico del auto. O sea, no voy a poner resistor shunt, ni diodo entre fusible y lampara, ni cortar cables, etc.

Viendo este thread, los esquematicos en general, no cumplen con el punto D, a excepcion de lo que propone fernandob, que no cumple con alguno de los otros requisitos.

Entonces, usando alguna de estas ideas, pense lo siguiente (obviamente que cuando lo termine lo subo aqui).

1)- 1 PIC de los chicos, que tenga 1 ADC
2)- 2 switch 4066, 1 4017 y unos cuantos transistores y diodos.

La idea es esta, al iniciar, recorrer 8 pines del 4017 mediante la señal de clock, que estos vayan habilitando 1 a 1 el pin enable de cada una de las llaves digitales de los 4066.

En un extremo de estas llaves, se conecta a la entrada + de cada fusible de cada lampara a sensar, por atras de la fusiblera.

Los otros extremos (salida digamos) de las llaves digitales, se conectan todas juntas a:
1)- Un divisor de tension hacia el ADC del pic
2)- un diodo cuyo catodo se conecta a las llaves digitales, y el anodo a la base de un NPN polarizada a positivo 5v con una resistencia.

Entonces: Al iniciar, voy cambiando las llaves digitales verificando con ese transistor NPN la correcta "ruta" a masa, o sea, que el transistor NO conduzca. Si en alguna conduce la lampara siendo testeada esta quemada.

Primer problema aqui. En mi auto hay luces que comparten fusibles (muy mal!!!) como ser, las luces de giro con otros sistemas, la luz de posicion izq con luz de patente, etc. Solo son simples la de luz alta, luz baja, posicion derecha y alguna otra que no recuerdo. De este problema surge la necesidad de sensar voltaje (por si se sube, que indica que se quemo algo en un punto compartido).

Luego se presume que salimos andando sin prender las luces, con el ADC (cuya referencia superior va cambiando conforme cambian las RPM del motor) voy verificando lampara por lampara (por medio del switch digital) su voltaje en el punto del fusible. Si el voltaje es 0 la lampara esta apagada, avisar... si el voltaje es > 0, verificar contra un valor de voltaje "correcto" con luces encendidas NO quemadas, guardado en EEPROM... Si el valor es mayor es porque alguna esta quemada.

Cabe aclarar que la entrada del ADC poseeria un divisor de tension para bajar los 13.8v a unos 2v. La referencia superior del ADC tendria un divisor de tension de salida 2v tomando los 13.8v de algun punto en la fusiblera con carga constante (como ser la ECU, contacto, etc)

Seria mas facil de explicar con un esquematico pero hasta que no lo termine no tengo. Queria preguntarles... ¿Que les parece la idea? ¿Sugieren alguna mejora y/o inconveniente con este sistema?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2010)

hellow che ..
disculpa pero me parece una idea horrible para mi .
(o genial para un electronico ).

te bua explicar :

para un electronico aficionado el hacer una plaqueta que contenga muchos integraditos y hagamuchas cositas es fantastico, como un nene en una dulceria o un adolescente en un prostibulo .

pero cuando estas un poquito mas grande ves que lo que vas a hacer es meter mano en un montonde partes de el auto, y llenarlo de mas cables.
o sea un verdadero kilombo de cosas.
y caada vez que algo de eso no ande ...........que seguro ocurrira cuando estes de viaje por alaska y uno de eso cables se afloja y hace un corto en la fusiblera y chau.... de noche y en el bosque , con hombres lobo gays acechando ..........

en fin.
por que no ves de simplificarlo ?? 
acaso tenes mil opciones o modos de tener las cosas en tu auto ?? 
coche apagado = cero amperes 
coche andando = 12 amperes por decir algo.
me refiero a que hay una cantidad de cosas minimas que queres si o si tener encendidas, digamso luces de posicion, bajas , o lo que sea.

fijate que fernandoae puso un dibujito de usar un trafo de intensidad por si no queres usar una shunt.

con eso tenes ya algo ,no te dire un chichon que te diga si la luz de posicion izquierda de adelante se quemo .

pero si te dice si te bajaron esos 3 amper que deberian estar ahi .

recorda que son 12v.
asi que los amperes fluyen como moco de resfriado.
seria facil detectar si algo no quiere andar.


fijate : 
1 solo sensor para todas las luces (de corriente) .

modo ciudad o ruta de dia:que tenes ?? las de podicion y bajas.
pues sabes cuan els la corriente , si es menos es que alfgo se quemo .

noche : ponele que deberias prender algo mas , pues de noche por si no ves que se te vino la noche con un sensor alcanza (ldr) y pasas a modo noche con no se que mas luces encendidas.

asi que es solo medir intensidades totales.
y solo un par de cables a la alim . de las luces.

te podes si entretener con el pic haciendo un soft algo inteligente para poder reconfigurar los valores de intensidad aceptables.
por si mañana cambias una lampara que consume menos o algo asi.

o bueh... 
con un pic solito alcanza y un sensor solito.


saludos


PD : prontito se vienen las fiestas: navidad, fin de año y todas esas......aguantenselas un poco que tendran motivos para usar 4017, pics de muchas patitas y demas cositas para encender lucecitas y disprar en secuencia cohetes.


----------



## seaarg (Sep 16, 2010)

Jaja, que no me agarre en alaska.

Che, comprendo lo que intentas transmitir... simplificar y por mi parte, ya me harte de tirar integrados porque quedan bonitos en las placas jeje. El problema (mio) con esa simplificacion (la del toroide para detectar corriente, si es que entendi bien) es que require una modificacion del cableado original del auto (pequeña pero es una modificacion) para hacer pasar todos los circuitos de luces por el mismo.

El despelote mio me da la ventaja de que solo tengo que poner 1 pin en cada fusible. Eso si, termina siendo una maraña de 8 cablecitos en la fusiblera.

Por otro lado, lo que decis es viable en simplicidad (excepto instalacion), ya que como dispongo de un procesador con memoria, almaceno los consumos en cada uno de los estados posibles de los juegos de luces. Cualquier cosa fuera de esos valores es = problema.

Algo que no termino de entender por falta quiza de conocimiento: Un transformador es algo que funciona con alterna... por dicho trafo toroide en su "primario" digamos pasa una continua. ¿Como es que tengo una dif de potencial en secundarios, basada en consumo, si el primario es una continua?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2010)

hayyyyyyyy.............meca.....te

tenes razon.

lo cual te obligara a irte a un shunt o "explorar " el tema de sensores de efecto hall. 

PD : estas seguro que "te complica" ?? como sabes que esos fusibles no se alñimentan de un punto comun (de paso el aparato te indica si salto un fusible  )


----------



## seaarg (Sep 17, 2010)

en que parte tengo razon che? lo de modificar el cableado o lo de la continua en el transformador? (asumo esto ultimo)

Sensores hall.... me gusto! mmmm detectaran el paso de corriente por el cable? cuestion de averiguar como funcionan y probar. Voy a robarle algunos a los motores de lectora de CD.

Lo de alimentacion de un punto comun, quiza si quiza no... no desarme aun, pero si con el tester toco un fusible de luces y tiene, con motor encendido y luces prendidas 13.8v, cuando otro fusible que va a otros sistemas del auto tiene 13.95v

Vamos por la misma idea pero caminos distintos, ya que pense en "pinchar" los fusibles antes de los mismos para que la comprobacion los incluya 

Dicho sea de paso, y off topic: Mi auto es un corsita classic, en la lampara de habitaculo mido 14.1 volts... hace poco cambie la bateria por una nueva de 75A y el que me la vendio midio el voltaje de alternador y me dijo que estaba bien (midio 13.9 creo) ya que dice que los autos "modernos" cargan a mas de los tipicos 13.5v, me pregunto... ¿no estara medio pasado con 14.1 volts? aun no medi en los bornes de bateria pero quiza sea hasta un poco mas.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 17, 2010)

Lamento cortarles la fiesta...
y si van andando y quieren poner el ventilador porque tienen calor? aumenta el consumo.
pero si tienen poco calor y se bajan del auto a tomar aire? se prenden las luces de cortesia y... aumenta el consumo...
Y si el auto es diesel que pasa con los precalentadores? AUMEEEEEENTA mucho el consumo...
Y si andan en un autito medio lujoso con calefaccion en los asientos...
Bueno, ya saben...

Respecto al otro tema... si, si toman un núcleo de ferrita de los de las fuentes de pc, le hacen un corte y ponen un sensor hall... les va a medir continua.
Ahora el problema, el hall tiene que ser análogico y no son muy faciles de conseguir


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2010)

fernando:
vas a la fusiblera, identificas lso fusibles DE LAS LUCES y a esos los alimentas de un cable comun, en verdad estan todos puenteados de un lado .
bueno, pues eso.
ni merece un dibujito .

y a lo otro: el viejo chunt. un cable de 6mm es un shunt. caeran en el milivoltios nomas , pero lara eso esta un AOP .

no busquen NO , por que las soluciones estan ahi nomas.


----------



## seaarg (Sep 17, 2010)

fernandoae, cierto pero estoy asumiendo que van por circuitos separados asi que el consumo en el punto del fusible no cambiaria. Habra que agarrar el tester y medir las condiciones porque sino se nos viene todo el brainstorming abajo.

Voy a probar, de gusto nomas, poner un hall digital sobre el cable a ver que hace. Probablemente nada 

fernandob... uy, y si por casualidad estuvieran todos los + puenteados en la fusiblera estamos en el horno... me pareceria raro porque en un fusible de algun sistema tengo 13.95 y en el de luces al tenerlas encendidas tengo 13.9. Nos queda shunt nomas pero hay que pelar los cables a las lamparas.... y si, es un shunt como vos decis porque de por si tiene caida de tension.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2010)

en la entrada puenteados, no en la salida.

como les haces llegar el unico + a lso fusibles ??


----------



## seaarg (Sep 18, 2010)

A eso voy, de todos modos segun las medidas que he tomado, si bien es probable que esten puenteados en la entrada de todos modos hay caidas distintas en cada fusible.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2010)

corrientes, corrientes en cada fusible.

pero .....es interesante un solo sensor, y el pic........haaaa maravilla de la tecnologia.
no se podra dar cuenta el muchacho de algunas cosas ??
un consumo que cae que te avise con un par de bips . por ejemplo.

si vas manejando de noche y tenes prendida al radio o el encendedor d eel auto y lo apagas el pic te confira con un bip bip bip (o un tara lal, la la ) .
ahora si va smanejando de noche y de golpe sentis ese aviso y vos no apagaste nada , pues es que algo se apago solo, hubo una caida d e corriente, digamos mejor disminucion .

sin mirar nada podes confirmar cosas , tambien podes almacenar en memoria esos valore sd ecorriente que son para vos importantes , como ser de luces bajas, posicion, etc.
asi que con solo mover el dedo y apagar y encender las luces de posicion o bajas el micro verificara si esa intensidad que bajo y subio es de el valor predefinido o no .

es una idea, tenes que ver tambien si no hay valore sque enmascaren o confundan a el micro, pero bueno, es cosa de pensarlo un poco, vos queisiste meterte, a mi me parece muy interesante .......pero como estoy hecho un vago y ademas no tengo auto ......no me meto.

PD: si alguien me dona un auto medianamente decente hago el desarrollo .






EDITO:
mira, lo estuve pensando:
si queres hacer chiche lindo y lio:
un solo sensor de intensidad y un rele para cada grupo de luces, ese rele lo controla el micro.
y cada rele corta o abre un grup de luces.
entonces:
cada vez que prendes el aunto veras que el micro supervisa cada grupo de luces.
veras que se encienden y apagan las bajas.
luego las altas
luego las d eposicion, etc.
es el micro que las prende y apaga y al hacerlo supervisa el consumo .
como el sabe que esta encendiendo , pues sabe cual deberia ser el consumo .

luego cuando el auto esta andando de noche en la ruta como dije, si detecta un bajon de corriente avisa, y hasta puede darse una idea de que tipo de luz es por el consumo.
no te dire que entre en una rutina de apagar aunque sea un segundo por que si justo estas haciendo una maniobra no es lindo que se te apaguen luces.


LUEGO el otro modo , mas atravctivo para mi es no hacerr tanto cable, solo el sensor de corriente y usar la cabeza para hacer una rutina de supervision y deteccion inteligente......no sera tan completa, pero la idea de avisar cuando hay un bajon d ecorriente es buena.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 1, 2010)

Bueno, diseñe y fabrique el circuito que adjunto.

En la teoria funciona espectacular, la VREF del ADC del pic va cambiando con el V que se obtiene de un punto estable de la fusiblera (que cambia si el alternador tira mas o menos, o si el consumo general del auto es mas o menos).

Cada lampara tiene un switch para "quemarla" que corta el camino a tierra de la misma. (en el proteus obvio)

Esto NO es un circuito final, me queda aun probarlo en el auto a ver que hace y si responde a la teoria o no... asi que no les aconsejo que lo fabriquen a menos que se quieran arriesgar.

Si lo llegan a armar, ojo que no les quede mal soldada ninguna resistencia de los divisores, especialmente la que va a GND, porque sino le van a meter 14v derecho al micro y pffffffff.

Dudas de como funciona? pregunten nomas

En mi caso lo hice con componentes SMD, excepto el multiplexor y termino siendo una plaquita de 3x3 cm mas o menos para poner en la misma fusiblera.

Adjunto:
1)- JPG del esquematico aproximado, es la simulacion de proteus.
2)- archivos de proteus 7, archivos del proyecto en CSS C (si lo quieren tocar tienen que ajustar las rutas) y para correr la simulacion tambien seguro que tienen que cambiar la ruta del pic hacia el archivo HEX, o COF para debug.

Espero comentarios! vamos a ver que sale de esto... ya se que es un poco mas complicado de lo que se venia pensando, pero este seria muy completo.

Verifica, por luz individual, hasta 8 luces con fusible:
a)- Luces quemadas estando apagadas
b)- Luces quemadas estando "encendidas"
c)- Alarma de no encendido de luces obligatorias cada 5 minutos (4 luces o fusibles, ajustable en el soft).

Bueno, por mi parte: Si esto les sirve, les sale, me funciona a mi, etc.etc como seria todo lo ideal, si alguien lo quiere fabricar para comercializacion yo no tengo ningun problema (no trabajo de esto asi que me da lo mismo) solo esperaria un "gracias" en ese caso 

Tal vez me adelanto pero le tengo fe jeje


----------



## fernandob (Oct 7, 2010)

hola, no lo habia visto.
te pusiste en serio 

me podes explicar como sensas solamente una luz cualquiera ?
deja de lado la logica y eso .

saludos y gracias


----------



## seaarg (Oct 8, 2010)

Si claro! no quiero mas multas jeje.

De todos modos aclaro, lo probe y no esta andando bien. Tengo que hacerme tiempo para depurarlo y ver si es un error de soft o de hard.

Explico:

Hay un voltaje de referencia, son los 14v tomados de un punto "estable", o sea, que no varia la carga como ser el fusible de la ECU del auto o el fusible de instrumental. Este vref se convierte en +-3 volts por medio de un divisor de tension. Este vref tambien varia acorde al alternador, si carga mas o menos.

Otro divisor de tension igual, pero en proporcion 10:1 (en miliamperes) saca de esos 14v, los 3 volts que estan aplicados al ADC.

Ahora, con el multiplexor selecciono el fusible donde quiero obtener una lectura. Si la luz esta apagada y en buen estado, esto forma una resistencia de muy bajo valor a GND, tirandome abajo el punto del ADC. Cuando la luz esta encendida, el V en el punto del ADC es leido (y le "gana" al V referencial porque el divisor de tension es con resistencias 10 veces mas grandes).

La operatoria es cuestion de memoria: Se memorizan los valores "correctos" para luz apagada y encendida. Cualquier valor fuera de esos es una luz: quemada si el valor es superior (porque esta actuando la referencia sobre el ADC), no encendida si el valor = valor luz apagada.

Para hacertela simple: Es un voltimetro automatico de 8 entradas, con pull-up para cuando el circuito esta abierto 

Variaciones de motor y carga? no tendria que tener problemas ya que la vref tambien cambiaria asi que el valor leido en teoria sigue siendo el mismo.

En simulacion funciona de pelos, en la realidad aun estoy con problemas. Contame si esto responde bien a tu pregunta o te entendi mal.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2010)

Todavia no entiendo que es lo que querés hacer... medir la caida que existe desde el "punto estable" que no se que es) hasta el fusible?


----------



## seaarg (Oct 8, 2010)

No, a ver:

1)- Si yo agarro un tester y mido voltaje entre un fusible que tiene carga estable (ECU, por ej) y masa tengo, ej: 13.87v con el motor encendido.
2)- Si pongo el tester en el fusible de una luz baja apagada, tengo cero obviamente.
3)- Lo mismo #2 pero con la luz prendida, tengo 13.83v
4)- Si desconecto ESA lampara (como si se quemara) tengo un voltaje MAYOR a 13.83v

Entonces: el voltaje "estable" #1 se utiliza solamente para manejar el vref del adc, cosa que cuando varie en general el voltaje entregado por la bateria (alternador, consumos, etc) varie la referencia.

Despues, al tener memorizado el valor ADC normal de la lampara, cuando lo medido SUBA es porque esa esta quemada estando encendida. Eso es asi porque no hay carga de la lampara sobre ese fusible.

Para detectar quemadas con luces apagadas, lo que se mide es que los valores sean consistentes con los memorizados para estado normal + luces apagadas.

Espero que este mas claro. No mido caida como si fuera un shunt sino mido simplemente el voltaje en el punto del fusible y comparo con valores "normales"


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2010)

Mmm... no se si funcionará, yo lo haria midiendo como si los cables fueran shunts... igual generalmente se comparten los fusibles con varios consumos...


----------



## seaarg (Oct 8, 2010)

Es que si lo pensas es mas o menos eso, el ADC del pic mide entre masa, donde tambien esta conectada la lampara, y como positivo el fusible. Despues hay mas cable hasta la bateria.

El cable entre fusible, lampara y hasta masa seria la resistencia shunt.

Sobre lo de compartir si, en mi auto estan varios compartidos (luz de giro y de patente) y eso me hizo dar bronca, pero los principales de luces obligatorias estan solos.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 9, 2010)

La idea esta buena, salvo que me parece complicada la implementacion... dado que tendras que poner un dispositivo de sensado por cada rama de luces!.. encontrar cada cable.. mnmn

Desde la fusiblera ya vienen ramas de paralelos de positivos.. dado que normalmente la conexion se hace "a masa"

Por ejemplo el fusible de 15 amp  # 1 controla la radio, el ventilador y  las luces interiores.. Si colocaras un sensado de corriente por cada rama de positivo que llega a la fusiblera sabiendo que consume cada uno en forma independiente y sumados, podrias comparar al momento de darle a la llave de encendido.

En una palabra deberias medir sensado de corriente y al mismo tiempo para cruzar el dato contra la llave que accionaste.. sabiendo que cada rama del paralelo consume tanto.. en caso de no consumir y que se acciono la llave correspondiente, entonces te avisa..

Para los autos que vienen con CAN BUS u otro protocolo de datos y cada dispositivo corresponde a un modulo es mas simple dado que el modulo recibe corriente por un lado y la accion por otro.. el mismo modulo le dice a la ECU o control central que tiene fallo..

Sino deberias poner un sensado en cada circuito de luz independiente con un cable de retorno a la placa central que desarrolles.. Dos cables por las luces de posicion traseras, otro por las delanteras, otro por los guiños, otro por las altas, otro por el stop del freno.. Si tomas del portalampara del lado del negativo cuando pasa por la lampara tenes positivo, si esta cortado el filamento no tendras nada.. 

Cada rama de esos cables que agregas lo entras en una placa que esta individualizando a que circuito corresponde con -nivel alto- antes de accionar el circuito y un -bajo- al momento del encendido.

En una palabra el "light check"  lo que hara es una secuencia de intento de encendido lampara por lampara.

La respuesta debe ser un alto (a traves del filamento)  y un bajo si queres chequear la llave de encendido..


----------



## seaarg (Oct 9, 2010)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras. Esto que adjunto es lo que hice.

Si lo hago manualmente con el tester, obtengo un resultado, hay diferencia entre un punto positivo de fusible que tiene carga constante y un punto positivo de una luz. De hecho, hay diferencia entre una luz y otra, por ej. de las luces bajas.

Ahora bien, replique lo mismo que hago con el tester pero con este circuito (miraron la imagen de la simulacion?) Si bien no anda aun bien, es porque estoy teniendo unos problemas en el soft me parece.

No necesito llevar un cable hasta la lampara, porque el mismo cable desde el fusible hasta la lampara seria el que necesito. No se si me estoy explicando bien, espero que esta imagen aclare como es que se conecta.

Al menos en mi auto es asi. Recomendaria que hagan la prueba, no haciendo el circuito sino manualmente con el tester. 
1)- Ubiquen un fusible de instrumental, de ecu, etc. que la carga tenga minimas variaciones o ninguna. Esa sera su referencia para comparar. Memoricen el valor.
2)- Pongan el tester en un fusible de lampara, con la misma encendida y memoricen el valor.
3)- Saquen el fusible de lampara (o la lampara pero es mucho trabajo) y tomen de nuevo el valor... van a ver que el mismo aumento. Probablemente el de la referencia tambien aumento ya que hay menos consumo general... ahora noten que hay una diferencia entre referencia y lampara ok, contra referencia y lampara "quemada".

Esto, estando las lamparas encendidas. Para las lamparas en estado apagado es super facil, el cable es una R de bajo valor a masa. Les tirara abajo el valor leido por el ADC, que si la lampara estuviera quemada, permaneceria alto por esa especie de pull-up que hice en el ADC.

Estos son los fusibles en mi auto (un corsa):
Nro fusible   Funcion
8 luz posicion izq
23 luz posicion der, luz patente, luz interruptor aire
12 luz baja izq
27 luz baja der
10 luz alta izq
25 luz alta der, luz indicador luz alta
18 luz marcha atras, encendedor, luz encendedor, modulo cierre central
21 luz freno, guiños, luz tecla baliza, lux aux freno

Como ven, se comparten algunas funciones. En el caso de el fusible 23 no hay problema porque son cargas constantes, o sea, detectable cuando una luz se quema.

El 18 y 21 se descartan ya que las cargas son variable (cuando marcha atras, cuando guiños, etc). Aunque se podrian incluir complicando un poco el soft, pero no da por ahora.


----------

